

Network Solutions email servers blacklisted for outgoing spam - JagMicker
http://forums.networksolutions.com/nsmail-f47-ndr-non-delivery-reports-for-server-ips-being-blocked-t10332.html

======
JagMicker
Network Solutions tries to explain-away the problem, asks for NDR's. Users
post a flurry of NDR's, NS support requests that users stop posting them. NS
appears to be clueless.

